# Arbeitsspeicher testen auf Fehler: wie?



## sdi (30. August 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann ich denn meine Ram Module am Besten auf Fehler testen?
Ich habe einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt, vorhin gab es auf einmal einen Bluescreen.

Firefox crasht auch ab und zu manchmal beim Starten, wenn ich ihn dann gleich nochmal öffne, dann läuft er.

Evtl. ein RamDefekt?

Habe 2x4GB Module im Rechner (overclocked - evtl. liegt hier das Problem?)


----------



## Icke&Er (30. August 2010)

Ram testen = MemTest

PS: beschreibe mal den Fehler und deine HW genauer 

MFG


----------



## mattinator (30. August 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ram testen = MemTest



Etwas genauer memtest86+ (Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool).


----------



## sdi (30. August 2010)

Vielen vielen Dank für eure geschätzte Unterstützung !!!

Werde mir das Memtest86+ morgen runterziehen und dann mal testen.


----------



## sdi (31. August 2010)

Hallo,

grad eben ist Firefox wieder gecrasht auf diesem Rechner, das ist die Fehlermeldung:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	firefox.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	1.9.2.3855
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	4c48d5ce
  Fehlermodulname:	StackHash_69af
  Fehlermodulversion:	6.1.7600.16559
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	4ba9b29c
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000374
  Ausnahmeoffset:	000cdc9b
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	69af
  Zusatzinformation 2:	69af8811e8e4dcd582bccd423dc1160b
  Zusatzinformation 3:	fec8
  Zusatzinformation 4:	fec82f86b1f0537534c73be3a6298a20

Könnt ihr damit was anfangen?

Auf dem alten Intel Rechner hatte ich nie einen App-Crash.
Evtl. ist das Ram zu viel übertaktet, oder falsch eingestellt?

Everest zeigt mir folgende Systeminfo an:

CPU Geschwindigkeit	
CPU Takt	3258.9 MHz  (Original: 3300 MHz)
CPU Multiplikator	14x
CPU FSB	232.8 MHz  (Original: 200 MHz, overclock: 16%)
HyperTransport Takt	2095.0 MHz
North Bridge Takt 	2095.0 MHz
Speicherbus	465.6 MHz
DRAM:FSB Verhältnis	12:6

Chipsatz Eigenschaften	
Motherboard Chipsatz	AMD 890GX, AMD K10
Speicher Timings	6-6-6-18  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR)	1T
DIMM1: Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9	4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 592 MHz)  (6-6-6-16 @ 444 MHz)
DIMM2: Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9	4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 592 MHz)  (6-6-6-16 @ 444 MHz)


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (31. August 2010)

CL6 bei 4GB Modulen mögen viele AMDs nicht.

Teste es bitte mal mit einem CL8er also 8-8-8-24 bei 1,6 ~ 1,7 Volt und Command Rate definitiv auf 2T einstellen. Takt 1333MHz.

Teste dies und im Zweifelsfall gib der NB noch + 0,05 Volt mehr Spannung.

Das sollte von unseren Erfahrungswerten her sauber laufen. Was das Timing angeht - bei 8GB absolut egal - Du hast mehr Speicher als das System und die meisten Anwendungen ausnutzen können - solange ist das Timing um 1-2 CL schärfer recht Sinnfrei, zumal alle 4GB Module am Markt schärfere Timings nicht so mögen


----------



## IronAge (31. August 2010)

Eventuell wäre auch mal ein Update der Firefox Version angesagt ?

Anwendungsversion:	1.9.2.3855 

G.Skill ECO laufen z.B. auf meinem Crosshair III auch CL6.


----------



## Bruce112 (31. August 2010)

eventuel virus scanen  lassen 

benutz mal den internet explorer .

java update auf neuesten stand


----------



## sdi (31. August 2010)

Hallo,

RDP crasht auch immer wieder:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	mstsc.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	6.1.7600.16385
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	4a5bce80
  Fehlermodulname:	unidrvui.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:	0.3.7600.16385
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	4a5bdfbe
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:	00000000000487fb
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	bf23
  Zusatzinformation 2:	bf23251ec74fa210599b8fe2b3d65ba0
  Zusatzinformation 3:	bb10
  Zusatzinformation 4:	bb10fe9fe8c2083e0986b96f8f840c4c


----------



## sdi (31. August 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> CL6 bei 4GB Modulen mögen viele AMDs nicht.
> 
> Teste es bitte mal mit einem CL8er also 8-8-8-24 bei 1,6 ~ 1,7 Volt und Command Rate definitiv auf 2T einstellen. Takt 1333MHz.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

und wie mach ich das? Ich habe eine Asus M4A89GTD Pro MB und habe das automatisch so einstellen lassen. Sorry, diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit sind für mich nicht so verständlich (-:


----------



## sdi (31. August 2010)

MemTest 86+ ist 3x durchgelaufen, ohne welche Fehler zu finden.

Vorhin ist mir der Rechner eingefroren, d.h. während dem Tippen ging es nur mehr sehr langsam alles, obwohl die CPU geidlet war.. Mußte dann resetten.

AAAAh.. ich sag's euch.. Wär ich doch bloß bei Intel geblieben!?!

Wie geh ich jetzt vor, um das System stabil zu kriegen. Das geht so ja gar nicht. Ist mein Arbeitsrechner.


----------



## sdi (31. August 2010)

Hallo,

anbei 2 CPU-Z Screenshots vom Rechner, wie er aktuell läuft - habe im Bios etwas umgestellt.

Vielleicht habt ihr einen Tipp für mich noch.


----------



## sdi (31. August 2010)

Kann es theoretisch eurer Meinung nach auch an der Festplatte liegen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. September 2010)

Ich würde erstmal die Speicher nach Vorgabe im Bios manuell einstellen - keine Bios Version ist auf Autosettings für 4GB Module voreingestellt - es fehlen generelle Parameter. Deshalb manuell einstellen, wird eh bei jedem Performanten Speicher erwartet 

Bios -> Ramsettings -> Einstellen wie bereits erwähnt, im zweifelsfall:
Screenshot vom Biosbereich bzw. Fotos machen, dann foto vom Speicher, dann kann ich dir eine bebilderte Anleitung auf die schnelle machen - ist kein Problem


----------



## x-coffee (1. September 2010)

@elpr1nc1pal
Screenshot vom biosbereich machen? lol


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. September 2010)

Das geht - es gibt Bios Revisionen mit Screenshot Funktion - wird dann als BMP auf der BOOT HDD abgelegt


----------



## Chaos[AoD] (2. September 2010)

Hi,

ich nutze gleich mal den Thread um keinen neuen zu erstellen.

Gestern bekam ich eine Meldung durch das Wartungscenter von Window 7,
dass mein Arbeitsspeicher beschädigt ist. Daraufhin hab ich das W7 Diagnosetool durchlaufen lassen und es hat tatsächlich einen Fehler angezeigt.
Ich habe allerdings nie Abstürze, außer bei ScII (was aber eher an ScII liegt  )

Sollte ich auf das W7 Diagnosetool vertrauen oder lieber memtest drüberlaufen lassen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. September 2010)

Memtest86+ über Boot CD oder USB Stick - nicht die Windowsversion - sonst ist es nicht Aussagekräftig - nutzt Du mehr als einen Riegel - dann teste erst gesamt und wenn Fehler vorhanden sind einzeln - sprich die anderen ausbauen und einen nach dem anderen testen. Wenn dann keine Fehler auftauchen ist der Fehler am board/CPU/Netzteil meist wenn Fehler auftauchen auch einzeln ist es der Ram - vorher aber alle Werte (Timings, Takt, Voltage) genau nach herstellervorgabe vom Speicherhersteller einstellen  sonst sind die Ergebnisse kein bischen Aussagekräftig


----------

